# Feeling like myself again



## drumsandwires (Jan 12, 2015)

These recovery stories helped me out a lot so it's only fair I give something back by posting this. I don't want to make this too long so I'll just say that the way I got it is the same as a lot of the stories you'll have read on here, I took something and got anxious then mistook depersonalisation for something seriously wrong, then got anxious about that which caused more dp and so on. Really when you get down to it, it was just caused by a cycle of anxiety.

Like most people on here I assumed I was a worst case scenario and would be that way forever, and now I can't really remember what it's like to have dp. It does come up every now and again but it goes away in minutes, because it's lost it's power to scare me.

Distraction is key to getting better. My breakthrough was when I was in the studio recording on my band's EP. I had been busy all day up to that point, then when I was sitting listening to someone else record I thought 'I've not felt dp for a while?' and suddenly it came back on, which actually made me laugh. It made me laugh because 1, it proved that it was just anxiety & 2, it was just ironic really, remembering that I hadn't felt it actually made it come back.

I feel like I'm actually experiencing the world again which is great after feeling numb and 'cold' for so long. The existential stuff goes, I still get it now and again but I know I've just got to give it time and it will dissapear entirely. The existential thoughts which would scare me so much in my dp state don't carry the same weight anymore, they just seem irrelevant and uninteresting. It's like there's a 'block' stopping me thinking about them.

I hope the admins don't mind me saying this but I think it's genuinely very important in order for anyone to recover. Delete your account on this forum and anything related to dp if you want to get better. That may sound harsh, I know the feeling because I was there myself at one point but I deleted my account completely and didn't allow myself to google or research dp. I tried to distance myself as much as possible to see what happened and it IS true, it helps so much. What is the temporary and mild relief from recovery stories compared to actually recovering?

In all honestly I'm not 100% recovered, but I am well on the way because I spend days not getting dp and I wake up on some days not thinking about dp at all til lunch time, so I am as good as recovered. The next piece of the puzzle is to get dp out my head so this will be my last visit to this forum. I will be changing the password to lock myself out of this account and get on with my life. For that reason I won't be replying to any messages I get.

You'll notice most recovery stories on here are the same and there is a reason for that, remember that this recovery stories board has the tools to help you recover, it's up to you to use them. Good luck!


----------

